# EMERGENCY!! Scabs on Scalp from braids/weave



## wyldcurlz (Dec 14, 2008)

my sister got my hair braided & weaved, it was tight, not unbearably tight, but tight! she kept complaining that it felt a little funny, different from any time she's had it done in the past. after a week of complaining, i looked under the braid last night and noticed a thin, white line. i have no idea what it is, but it's definitely irritated. i'm nervous that its permanent damage. could it be? anyway, what could/should she do? the stylist apologized & told her to put oil on it, but that's not doing anything. we got some neosporin & aquafor and rubbed it on...i'm going to try to find some natural shea butter and apply it for her...or should she just get the thing removed. its only been 1 week! (i'd hate for her to waste her money, but i'd really hate for her to have a fully damaged scalp even more.)


----------



## Thann (Dec 14, 2008)

It would honestly be best that she took them out. Ive had tight braids/weaves and it just wasnt worth losing patches or hair. Those white lines sound scary...... the most Ive had are bumps that eventually baalded that area and scabbed over. In the past, Ive used Sulpher 8 and Castor Oil melted to grease my scalp. It wasnt ideal for using with a weave, but it worked. 

If its just the sides that are too tight, maybe you should ask the stylist if she was willing to redo those braids or tracks for free? It could be that the braids are fine,but the wefts are sewn on too tightly and are pulling the hair.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Dec 14, 2008)

Thann said:


> It would honestly be best that she took them out. Ive had tight braids/weaves and it just wasnt worth losing patches or hair. Those white lines sound scary...... the most Ive had are bumps that eventually baalded that area and scabbed over. In the past, Ive used Sulpher 8 and Castor Oil melted to grease my scalp. It wasnt ideal for using with a weave, but it worked.
> 
> If its just the sides that are too tight, maybe you should ask the stylist if she was willing to redo those braids or tracks for free? *It could be that the braids are fine,but the wefts are sewn on too tightly and are pulling the hair*.



that's what i think too. could that cause permanent damage?? i'm really concerned!


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 14, 2008)

If it feels different than it's ever felt before, I'd tell her to take it out. Especially since it's alright been a week and it's still tight. Sometimes if my hair is a little tight the first day (but not unbearably tight) in a few spots I'll wash it (if it's a wavy/curly style but not straight) or put squirt some conditioner on that spot under the braid to try to loosen it up. Or you could try to spray some oil in that spot too. That usually works for me. If that doesn't help, I'd tell her to take it out. She doesn't want to lose her hair.


----------



## isawstars (Dec 14, 2008)

that has happened to me.  I paid $200 for braids and I took it out after 3 days because it hurt to even move the braids.  It sucks but your health is more important.  Like the other ladies said it's not worth it.


----------



## Alessandra06 (Dec 14, 2008)

I used to get this too all the time. Acutally I still suffer from it and I've had to lay off my beloved sew-ins for a while to deal with the scabs issue. From my experience the best thing to do is to take the braids out immediately, it will only get worse the longer you leave them in. I know this is hard to do sometimes because of the time/money involved in getting your hair done, but it is the best for the health of the scalp. I've been to the dermatologist for this problem, but I have found that the best remedies are all available OTC. Washing with an anti-dandruff shampoo such as Head-and-Shoulders (in the dark blue bottle) or Nizoral at least twice a week helps a lot. 

Once the scabs are closed I apply a 2% concentration of Salicylic Acid on my scalp twice a day (morning and evening). Currently I use this product, it has been very helpful and clears my scalp in a week or less:

http://www.jstrickland.net/Site/E56...61B73C8D3EAB_files/S8 LT&B Scalp Solution.jpg

And no, I haven't experienced any permanent damage.


----------



## Thann (Dec 14, 2008)

Alessandra06 said:


> I used to get this too all the time. Acutally I still suffer from it and I've had to lay off my beloved sew-ins for a while to deal with the scabs issue. From my experience the best thing to do is to take the braids out immediately, it will only get worse the longer you leave them in. I know this is hard to do sometimes because of the time/money involved in getting your hair done, but it is the best for the health of the scalp. I've been to the dermatologist for this problem, but I have found that the best remedies are all available OTC. Washing with an anti-dandruff shampoo such as Head-and-Shoulders (in the dark blue bottle) or Nizoral at least twice a week helps a lot.
> 
> Once the scabs are closed I apply a 2% concentration of Salicylic Acid on my scalp twice a day (morning and evening). Currently I use this product, it has been very helpful and clears my scalp in a week or less:
> 
> ...



Do you think your problem is coming from it being too tight, your skin being sensitive or a combo of both? Also, did you have the white lines too and if yes, was it an open wound?


----------



## Alessandra06 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thann said:


> Do you think your problem is coming from it being too tight, your skin being sensitive or a combo of both? Also, did you have the white lines too and if yes, was it an open wound?


 
My scalp is naturally sensitive, but it never scabs unless I, a.) scratch too much, or b.) have braids that are too tight. Once when it was particularly bad (because I was too stubborn to take out my newly installed weave), I did get the white lines which were open wounds. The best thing for me was to leave the scabs _alone_. Don't touch, poke, or try to scratch, this will only make it worse. Cleanse the scalp with one of the shampoos that I've listed, and once the wounds are closed apply the salicylic acid.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Dec 14, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> If it feels different than it's ever felt before, I'd tell her to take it out. Especially since it's alright been a week and it's still tight. Sometimes if my hair is a little tight the first day (but not unbearably tight) in a few spots I'll wash it (if it's a wavy/curly style but not straight) or put squirt some conditioner on that spot under the braid to try to loosen it up. Or you could try to spray some oil in that spot too. That usually works for me. If that doesn't help, I'd tell her to take it out. She doesn't want to lose her hair.



great info about ways to loosen the braids! thank you!! she hasn't washed it yet...maybe that'll help some. she's had weaves before but this white line and irritation is a first.


----------



## wyldcurlz (Dec 14, 2008)

Alessandra06 said:


> I used to get this too all the time. Acutally I still suffer from it and I've had to lay off my beloved sew-ins for a while to deal with the scabs issue. From my experience the best thing to do is to take the braids out immediately, it will only get worse the longer you leave them in. I know this is hard to do sometimes because of the time/money involved in getting your hair done, but it is the best for the health of the scalp. I've been to the dermatologist for this problem, but I have found that the best remedies are all available OTC. Washing with an anti-dandruff shampoo such as Head-and-Shoulders (in the dark blue bottle) or Nizoral at least twice a week helps a lot.
> 
> Once the scabs are closed I apply a 2% concentration of Salicylic Acid on my scalp twice a day (morning and evening). Currently I use this product, it has been very helpful and clears my scalp in a week or less:
> 
> ...



even more great information. thank you!! i don't know what she's going to do, but we're not into permanent damage! i called the stylist for her. she hasn't returned the call. but she will either have to do it over again or...something!


----------

